# Good, well priced monitor?



## AAPhotog (May 22, 2012)

What is a good, well priced(less than $800 the cheaper the better. Just no trash) monitor that I can purchase?
I am using the 5d3 and would like it to have an HDMI input(with 720P playback while recording) as well as the ability to see different crop modes(2.35:1 needed), focus peaking wouldn't hurt also. If possible(not a deal breaker), would like it to be able to be mounted to the hotshoe.
Any ideas? What are you guys using?


----------



## Axilrod (May 22, 2012)

I use a 7" Marshall (was around $1000, $1300 with batteries/charger), a 5" Marshall ($500) and a Zacuto EVF ($740 + $350 for Z-Finder). Out of those the Zacuto EVF is the only one that has multiple options for frame lines (2:35:1 being one of them). It really is a useful unit, really makes you feel like you are "one with the camera."

I think the Marshall monitors have different options for markers, and I'm sure with some trial and error and math you could figure out a way to have guides for shooting 2:35:1, but the EVF is the only one that has a quick, clear-cut option for that (that I am aware of). Then again you could always just buy a monitor, shoot a static scene on a tripod, pull it into your editor and add the 2:35:1 crop marks and then tape over the cropped areas on your monitor. Sounds tedious but it could save you a lot of money.


----------



## AAPhotog (May 22, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I use a 7" Marshall (was around $1000, $1300 with batteries/charger), a 5" Marshall ($500) and a Zacuto EVF ($740 + $350 for Z-Finder). Out of those the Zacuto EVF is the only one that has multiple options for frame lines (2:35:1 being one of them). It really is a useful unit, really makes you feel like you are "one with the camera."
> 
> I think the Marshall monitors have different options for markers, and I'm sure with some trial and error and math you could figure out a way to have guides for shooting 2:35:1, but the EVF is the only one that has a quick, clear-cut option for that (that I am aware of). Then again you could always just buy a monitor, shoot a static scene on a tripod, pull it into your editor and add the 2:35:1 crop marks and then tape over the cropped areas on your monitor. Sounds tedious but it could save you a lot of money.



wow... $1300 and no markers.
I like the Zacuto stuff but you've got to be at eye level with the camera at all times.


----------



## cayenne (May 22, 2012)

Just thinking in 'hacker mode' right now....but I wonder if one might use some type of tablet plugged into the camera for this?

I've got a Barnes and Nobel nook color, that I rooted and put Android on....It might be fun to see if video could be routed to it. You can pick these up for about $100 easily...and they're simple to root.

A friend of mine got the Motorola Xoom, and I'm pretty sure it would be an easy set up to pipe video into it.

You'd just need to come up with a good way to mount it with the camera set up.

Anyway...since the OP was asking about sub $800...thought this might be something to investigate, especially if he already had one laying around, or wanted to get something on ebay that would do this. And with a tablet, you also have other functionality...clapper apps...good for taking notes...etc.

My $0.02,

cayenne


----------



## psolberg (May 23, 2012)

I can get a 46inch TV for the price of that thing lol. what a ripoff. I agree with the hack it method specially if you don't need the rugged aspect. although viewing it in the sun may prove challenging.


----------



## Axilrod (May 27, 2012)

AAPhotog said:


> I like the Zacuto stuff but you've got to be at eye level with the camera at all times.



I was talking about the electronic viewfinder, not the Z-Finder, you can position the EVF any way you want.


----------



## AAPhotog (May 27, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> AAPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Zacuto stuff but you've got to be at eye level with the camera at all times.
> ...


just looked. At 1,000 dollars=not too tempting. I do find it funny how these folks have these small monitors at 1,000 dollars when I can get about 40 more inches for the same price and view more than just a camera on them lol...

I'm thinking about maybe the DP4. Just seems like a bit waste of money for less than 1 more inch than the cameras LCD has.


----------



## cayenne (May 31, 2012)

I just read an interesting article here about re-purposing a Motorola ATRIX 4G Laptop Dock for the ATRIX 4G phone, and using it as an external monitor:

http://nofilmschool.com/2012/05/12-inch-720p-monitor-for-dslrs-under-100/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nofilmschool+%28NoFilmSchool%29

The interesting part of this was...in the article,they mention using a wireless HDMI powered USB connector...and you might be able to pull off using this thing as a wireless external monitor for you shooting with a DSLR....

I might keep an eye out for something like this..on ebay or the like. For a few dollars it might prove to be an interesting tool...and be a little DIY to make you proud to show what you can do!!


Give this a look and let me know your thoughts?

Cayenne


----------



## whoismatt (Jun 11, 2012)

The SmallHD DP6 is phenomenal. 

http://www.smallhd.com/site/home.html

The DP6 is my favorite. It takes Canon batteries too. $900 though.


----------

